# Dosage



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi


I have been given 1ml insulin syringes for my buserelin. My dosage is 0.5ml. On the side of the syringe it's in units up to 100 so do I just do 50 units to equal 0.5ml?


It's just to me that 0.5ml looks a lot! As much as to fill a teaspoon which is 5ml?!


Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes 50 is equivalent to 0.5ml, if the syringes you were given are 100iu/ml. It does look like a lot but it isn't really. If it helps put your mind at ease then use a syringe to draw up to 50 with water and then pop it on a teaspoon to see how far it fills it


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Mazv! 
I just tried it and it isn't a lot at all!


----------

